# Loving home wanted for 2 female cats



## Laz29 (Jan 4, 2011)

It is with deep regret that I am having to rehome our 2 beautiful female cats asap, they are mother and daughter, aged 2 year 3 months and 1 year 5 months.
I would like them both to go together if at all possible.
Loving home needed. 
Both cats are spayed.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I am looking for two cats who are used to dogs. I have no idea where Alfreton is, but I may be interested providing they can get on with the dogs.


----------



## Laz29 (Jan 4, 2011)

Thankyou for the interest, they have not around dogs so I have no idea if they would get on with the dogs, sorry
Alfreton is in Derbyshire


----------



## colette85 (Jan 5, 2011)

what colour are they n is it possible if they cant find homes together could they go seperately?


----------

